# Basement Renovation



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Framing Work
































Where I'm at now. The speakers in the ceiling are Bose wall/ceiling mount. 4 of those will be hooked up


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v652/ncgrogan/DSCI0006.jpg[/IMG]
























Almost forgot...got the tile floor in the hallway laid too
Before








After


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks Great so far! Nice job. 

Thanks for posting the pics for us.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Lots of good stuff there. Thanks.


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally got the carpet installed today. Its finally almost done after nearly 2 years. The countertop for the bar and the beams will have to wait until I can find a job again which doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon. For the time being we are going ahead and moving in down here. I can just move the furniture when I get ready to cover the beams. I'm moving on to the master bathroom now, I've still got plenty in there I can do for free/cheap. Got plenty of studs left, so that should keep me busy. Its like we got a bigger house today. We have never even sat in this room since we moved in 2 years ago. Same goes for the master bath.


----------



## mercurycnz (Aug 27, 2008)

goog job


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

You do nice work. Does your area not require egress windows?


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, not unless the room has a closet,which it doesn't, therefore it doesn't count as a bedroom. It's also a split level home. 

I finally got the countertop installed....it looks pretty good but the sink had to be moved over, so now I have to remake the drawer. Pretty much done here except for the casing of the beams, and hooking up the internet/phone lines. Stay tuned for my master bath/bedroom remodel.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

I love the work. Awesome job man you inspire me.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent work! I wish my drywall mudding/taping looked that smooth.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow ... OMG what a difference ! That old room was sooo dark.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Looks Great*

As all have said, "What a Difference" Great work. Dorf Dude...


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ya that was great. i couldn't find anything wrong 

how did you prepare the floor prior to carpet install?

your basement looks like a real joy. 

Knucklez


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job on the whole project. I love the trim/finish, choice of materials, and the paint on the walls works great for the room, I hope to use a similar color.

I like how you did the extra work to install the proper connection points on your home theater system.
I am curious to know what model of Bose speakers you installed, and if they are connected / do you enjoy their performance, and recommend them?

Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## kickarse (Mar 7, 2009)

This is what I aspire my basement to look like! Excellent work! What do you do for a living?


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words. I havn't been on in a long time so Ill try to answer a few questions.

The only prep for the floor was to remove the extra sealant, waterproofing etc that dripped during the remodel. The previous owner glued down the old carpet pretty well so I felt that was a decent vapor barrier. I feel fairly certain there is a vapor barrier under the slab also so I had the carpet guys just use concrete tack strips. 

So far a I really enjoy the speakers. They are Bose 191 series. You really need a receiver to get full use out of them. 

I am an engineer for a living. I have a pretty wide background, I've done commercial and residential roof design, ,waterproofing consultant for $200-400 million large commercial projects, small commercial and large custom home (7000-11000sf) structural design and nuclear structural design. I currently work for a company designing the next generation of nuclear plants. Working on some pretty cool dynamic structural analysis there. My dad has been a renovation architect for the past 30 years in my state so I use his and my experience for design/code issues.


----------



## kickarse (Mar 7, 2009)

ncgrogan said:


> I am an engineer for a living. I have a pretty wide background, I've done commercial and residential roof design, ,waterproofing consultant for $200-400 million large commercial projects, small commercial and large custom home (7000-11000sf) structural design and nuclear structural design. I currently work for a company designing the next generation of nuclear plants. Working on some pretty cool dynamic structural analysis there. My dad has been a renovation architect for the past 30 years in my state so I use his and my experience for design/code issues.


Well that's definitely why everything looks so perfect. Good job!


----------



## slowboyy (Jun 2, 2009)

that is really nice for a first time


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ask your dad about handrail returns, insulation for the rim joist with foam scraps, and fire blocking chases. Looks very nice, though. What a difference. Did you soda blast the fireplace, or just pressure wash it? Be safe, G


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

GBAR in WA said:


> Ask your dad about handrail returns, insulation for the rim joist with foam scraps, and fire blocking chases. Looks very nice, though. What a difference. Did you soda blast the fireplace, or just pressure wash it? Be safe, G


The rim board as well as the ceiling was insultated before the drywall. I actually had to splice the rim board where it was rotten from a leaky door up top. When I redo the deck I can access the outside and repair it correctly. I used fire blocking after the electrical was done and filled in the notch for the wires with fireproof sealant. Just dont have any pictures of those things. Not worried about the handrail returns as I didnt modify or install the handrail. I just washed the fireplace down with soap and water is all.


----------

